# Ausdrucken von Anmerkungen



## cananarra (14. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe auf ein Layout diverse Anmerkungen/Notizen in PS CS3 eingesetzt. Dazu folgende drei Fragen:

1. Kann ich alle Anmerkungen/Notizen zusammen ein- bzw. ausblenden?
2. Kann ich die Anmerkungen irgendwo konfigurieren?
3. Wie kann ich die Anmerkungen zusammen mit meinem Layout ausdrucken (auf MAC)? Ich habe diverse Kollegen gefragt, die mir nicht weiterhelfen konnten. Und ich möchte ungern auf die unprofessionelle Form des Screenshot-Zusammenbastelns zurückgreifen...

Freue mich über eure Hilfe!

Vielen Dank schonmal und viele Grüße,

Cananarra


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (14. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

zu 1.) über Ansicht => Einblenden => Anmerkungen kannst du diese anzeigen/ausblenden lassen
zu 2.) in welchem Sinne?
zu 3.) Wenn du aus deiner *.psd-Datei ein PDF machst, bleiben die Anmerkungen und können vom
Empfänger eingesehen und bearbeitet werden. Dass es jedoch "richtig" ausgedruckt werden kann
ist mir nicht bekannt - es handelt sich hierbei ja auch um virtuelle Notizzettel.

Grüße


----------



## cananarra (14. Mai 2009)

Danke für dein schnelles Feedback, Markus! 

Leider fällt sie nicht ganz so aus, wie ich es mir erhofft hatte, schade. Aber das hatte ich befürchtet, weil ich selbst auch genau an dem Punkt hängen geblieben bin.

Ich frage mich wirklich, wieso man die Anmerkungen nicht ausdrucken kann. Klar, virtuell sollen die Notizen sein. Aber für Termine mit Kunden in größerer Runde oder schlichtweg zum Abhaken ist die Funktion mehr als sinnvoll - und hätte keinen großen Mehraufwand bedeutet. Es gibt so viele Funktionen in PS, die aus meiner Sicht keinen Mehrwert darstellen - aber sowas fehlt. Da ist noch Luft nach oben! 

Viele Grüße, Cananarra


----------

